# How to Navigate - Detailer's Domain Site



## detailersdomain

How to navigate - Detailer's Domain

Take a look you can do quite a bit on our site

Did you know -
- You can register at Detailer's Domain to get updates on your orders, order history, and create a wish list.
- You can Like Us on Facebook
- You can Follow Us on Twitter
- You can visit our Blog for news on detailing, see our detailing write ups, and more.
- We now have the Deal of the Day as well
- Also please subscribe to our mailing list to get exclusive deals and updates


----------



## Auto Finesse

I like your new site Phil (even though its missing a certain product line  HA HA HA) clean, easy to navigate, its a win IMO

But just one thing, if you click a banner on the front page it opens a new window rather than just being an onward link, not sure if its supposed to be that way or maybe a slight error when setting the links up? 

Not a negative point, nor dose it take away from it being a nice easy to use site, just something i noticed whilst having a look around it so thought id mention it


----------



## detailersdomain

James B said:


> I like your new site Phil (even though its missing a certain product line  HA HA HA) clean, easy to navigate, its a win IMO
> 
> But just one thing, if you click a banner on the front page it opens a new window rather than just being an onward link, not sure if its supposed to be that way or maybe a slight error when setting the links up?
> 
> Not a negative point, nor dose it take away from it being a nice easy to use site, just something i noticed whilst having a look around it so thought id mention it


thanks! the top banner is ment to go back to the home page as we do not have a home page link.

as for your product...hit me up I don't believe we ever discussed.

[email protected]


----------



## Auto Finesse

No no sorry, i ment the sliders on the home page.


----------

